# 2015 Versa note wheel comparability/bolt pattern?



## scottmandue (Jun 9, 2016)

I like to have alloy wheel but out new (to us) Versa came with steel wheels.
We are on a tight budget (as in my wife would kill me if I rolled into a tire store and bought new wheels for our new economy car) so I am okay with buying used.
But I will need to know what will fit (for instance my old Miata had the same bolt pattern and offset as a Honda Civic so there were a ton of wheel options out there).
Thanks!


----------



## scottmandue (Jun 9, 2016)

Been doing a little digging, looks like 2013-2015 have a very common 4x100 with a 38mm offset.


----------

